# [solved] Promise SATA300 TX4 not working in SATA2...

## Fanck

Hi,

I use a 2.6.25 Kernel.

I recently installed a Promise SATA300 TX4 instead of my old SATA1 PCI card. My hard drive is found, I see the card with lspci:

```
00:08.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40718 (SATA 300 TX4) (rev 02)
```

The problem is when I tested it with hdparm, all I got is:

```
*    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)
```

and with dmesg:

```
ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
```

Did I miss something? how can I enable SATA2?

My HD is a 1To Samsung.

Thanks in advance.Last edited by Fanck on Wed Nov 12, 2008 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## f4u5t

 *Fanck wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I use a 2.6.25 Kernel.
> 
> I recently installed a Promise SATA300 TX4 instead of my old SATA1 PCI card. My hard drive is found, I see the card with lspci:
> ...

 

Here is what I have.

```

00:0a.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40718 (SATA 300 TX4) (rev 02)

```

What hdparm command did you use?

And here is a drive from dmesg:

```

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

```

Also do you have CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y in your kernel config?

I suspect the hard drive is only SATA1 (or jumpered to be so).

----------

## Fanck

I used:

```
hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep SATA
```

My drive is SATA 2, as it is written on it, and samsung did only 1 To model.

I also checked the jumpers, but they're only to set master/slave

"CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y" is also present in kernel .config

Right now I'm stuck cause I don't know what I've done wrong. Is there a way to switch SATA mode?

Here's what "hdparm -Tt /dev/sda" give me:

```
/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   478 MB in  2.01 seconds = 238.37 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  226 MB in  3.01 seconds =  75.06 MB/sec
```

----------

## Monkeh

 *Fanck wrote:*   

> I also checked the jumpers, but they're only to set master/slave

 

SATA drives have no such distinction, and as such, no such jumpers.

http://www.samsung.com/global/system/business/hdd/faq/2007/6/28/40395620051216154941_SATAspeedselectionjumper.jpg

Remove that jumper if present.

----------

## Fanck

Thanks for that.

It was indeed a jumper, a small one (half a jumper in lenght...) How stupid is puting a jumper on a 1To to make it work slower?

Now it woaks in SATA2 mode, thanks!

----------

## Monkeh

 *Fanck wrote:*   

> Thanks for that.
> 
> It was indeed a jumper, a small one (half a jumper in lenght...) How stupid is puting a jumper on a 1To to make it work slower?
> 
> Now it woaks in SATA2 mode, thanks!

 

It's so the people with broken controllers can actually use the drive.

You should know that in reality there's going to be no difference in speed in 99.9% of usage.

----------

